# ** UFC 100 Collectable Coinset***



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

UFC 100 Limited Edition Collectible Coin Set

















"Commemorate UFC 100 with this 6 coin collector’s set featuring UFC 100 Fighters. This limited edition nickel plated set features coins for: Brock Lesnar, Georges St. Pierre, Michael Bisping, Frank Mir, Dan Henderson, and Thiago Alves. Each coin is 4mm thick and is minted with the fighter image on the front and the UFC 100 mark on the back. The set includes each single coin individually packaged in a protective clear vinyl pouch and encased in a rich felt pouch embroidered with each fighter’s initials.
Coins are sold only in sets."

Brock Lesnar









Frank Mir









George St. Pierre









Thiago Alves









Dan Henderson









Michael Bisping










Source: http://ufcstore.seenon.com/detail.php?p=105329&v=ufc_ufc_ufc100_ufc100-gear


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

notice the tattoos as well.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll already be commemorating this event by paying $50 for 3 hours of mens in tights. No need for shitty looking coins, but I'm sure they will only go up in value....


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'll already be commemorating this event by paying $50 for 3 hours of mens in tights. No need for shitty looking coins, but I'm sure they will only go up in value....


if i had extra money i would showcase these coins in my home. but this is a recession!


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Those are pretty bad likenesses. GSP looks more like Nog to me.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

brock lesnaer looks like a silver back.

Frank Mir looks like Tank Abbott

GSP looks like nog.

thiago looks ok.

Hendo looks like an in shape, homeless, bearded f**k.

Bisping is fat.

.. its a cool idea and great for the UFC.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

They all look the same to me :confused02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm sure part of the problem with the looks is that they are pictures taken of extremely shiny coins. I would be willing to bet that they look far better up close.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why are their faces melting?

My goodness, they seem to have put the same face on both Mir and GSP.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm, electric bill or 90 dollar UFC coins, damn that's a tough one... :confused02:


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Those are pretty bad likenesses. GSP looks more like Nog to me.


Good shout


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Hmm, electric bill or 90 dollar UFC coins, damn that's a tough one... :confused02:


I'm actually buying the UFC coins instead of getting my kidney dialysis this weekend, bad decisions FTW!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> They all look the same to me :confused02:


Same, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

from those pics the likenesses are pretty bad. Hendo looks like a werewolf.

I'm sure they will go up in value though.


----------

